# Altums In...Belowwater



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Oliver's end of Aug. list is in. He has small to Med True Altums at $25ea or 10 at $20ea. However please note he has posted a no guaranty. Not because fish are not healthy....because many are not prepared to recieve them. So he does not want to lose out like all BigAl stores have done.
I did my homework in the past and is why I enjoy my group today.

Best of luck to all,
...Ralph


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Does belowwater post their list online or do you have to be on the mailing list? 

Can someone post the latest list here?


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

acropora1981 said:


> Does belowwater post their list online or do you have to be on the mailing list?
> 
> Can someone post the latest list here?


Sorry...I could not paste it in a link.......

You are receiving this mail as part of our bi-monthly mailing list. To opt out and be removed from any further mailing please email back with REMOVE in the header. 
JOIN our BLOG to see photos of new arrivals: http://belowwaterfish.blogspot.com/

Please note we ship stingrays, piranhas, snakeheads etc only if legal in your state, country.

Prices are in CANADIAN $ 
Cichlids species common from size $ QTYeach 
Astronotus occelatus wild oscar Amazonas 4" $ 30.00 6 @ $ 25.00 
Apistogramma species red spot Jurua md $ 25.00 6 @ $ 22.00 
Apistogramma species new red face Yawasyacu lg $ 14.00 6 @ $ 13.00 
Apistogramma pandurini panda apisto Ucayali md $ 6.00 6 @ $ 5.00 
Apistogramma cacatuoides wild cacatoo Ucayali md $ 7.50 6 @ $ 6.00 
Apistogramma species new fringed dorsal Rio Jutai lg $ 30.00 6 @ $ 26.00 
Apistogramma species new purple Rio Juriaca lg $ 28.00 6 @ $ 22.00 
Acarichthys heckeli moustache cichlid Napo 4" $ 22.00 6 @ $ 17.00 
Andinoacara stalsbergii Alf's Terror Lumio 4" $ 95.00 3 @ $ 80.00 
Crenicichla cincta green monster pike Solimoes 6" $ 75.00 5 @ $ 65.00 
Crenicichla species Red teardrop pike Atabapo ml $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Cichlasoma atromaculatum Yellow Atrato md $ 95.00 3 @ $ 85.00 
Cichlasoma atromaculatum Yellow Atrato xl $ 140.00 2 @ $ 120.00 
Crenicichla marmorata nice Tapajos 7" $ 90.00

Crenicichla saxatalis real one Brokopondo 4"+ $ 50.00 5 @ $ 40.00 
Cichla monoculus gold peacock bass Amazonas 6"+ $ 55.00 6 @ $ 45.00 
Cichla orinocensis Orinoco bass Orinoco 10" $ 325.00 6 @ $ 300.00 
Cichlasoma cf.ornatum rainbow cichlid F1 Atrato sm $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Cichlasoma cf.ornatum rainbow cichlid Atrato md $ 120.00 2 @ $ 105.00 
Benitochromis conjunctus double band Beni Njenje md $ 20.00 6 @ $ 15.00 
Biotodoma wavrini Cupid cichlid Atabapo xl $ 25.00 6 @ $ 22.00 
Etia nguti ET Cichlid Cameroon smd $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Geophagus dicrozoster cheekstripe Orinoco ml $ 24.00 6 @ $ 20.00 
Geophagus species Red head Tapajos lg $ 70.00 6 @ $ 60.00 
Geophagus abalios Orinoco Geo Orinoco smd $ 9.00 6 @ $ 7.00 
Heterochromis multidens ancient cichlid Congo sm $ 400.00 6 @ $ 375.00 
Heros species Red Severum Atabapo lg $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Heros species Red shoulder Nanay md $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Hoplarchus psittacus green parrot cichlid Apure md $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Myaka myaka pelagic cichlid Barombi ml $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Caquetaia species Green umbie Choco one male $ 250.00

Caquetaia myersi myers Caq Caqueta sm $ 16.00 6 @ $ 12.00 
Pterophyllum leopoldi silver angel wild type md $ 10.00 8 @ $ 8.00 
Pterophyllum leopoldi tall silver angel, false altum Nanay md $ 10.00 8 @ $ 8.00 
Pterophyllum altum NO GUARANTEE Atabapo md $ 25.00 10 @ $ 20.00 
Stomatepia pindu black cichlid Barombi md $ 25.00 10 @ $ 20.00 
Satanoperca daemon eartheater Orinoco sm $ 10.00 10 @ $ 8.00 
BOOK

AMAZON BELOW WATER see http://www.amazon-below-water.com 
$ 100.00 
EXOTIC DISCUS of the World 
$ 25.00 
DISCUS

Plecos

Acanthicus adonis ALBINO (real ones) Amazonas 2"+ $ 275.00 4 @ $ 250.00 
Acanthicus adonis white spotted Amazonas 12" $ 345.00

Baryancistrus species L 18 - gold nugget Xingu md $ 30.00 6 @ $ 25.00 
Baryancistrus species LDA 33 - snowball Xingu md $ 28.00 6 @ $ 24.00 
Leporacanthicus triactis L 91 - signal Orinoco lg $ 55.00 6 @ $ 50.00 
Panaque cf.nigrolineatus L 191 - Royal Pleco Putomayo 24" $ 1,200.00

Panaquolos species L 204 - imperial Tiger Ucayali 4" $ 25.00 6 @ $ 20.00 
Panaquolos species New fine line tiger Alto Ucayali 3" $ 30.00 6 @ $ 25.00 
Peckoltia compta L 134 - Tiger Tapajos 2"+ $ 70.00 6 @ $ 60.00 
Ancistrus ranunculus L 34 - Medusa Xingu 2"+ $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Ancistrus cutcutae L 150 - bristlenose Guaviare 2"+ $ 7.00 6 @ $ 6.00 
Pseudacanthicus leopardus L 114 - orange fin Branco 3" $ 85.00 6 @ $ 75.00 
Pseudacanthicus species LDA 105 - typhoon unknown 4"+ $ 400.00

Baryancistrus species L 128 - blue pleco Orinoco 6" $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Hypancistrus zebra L 46 - zebra pleco tank raised smd $ 125.00

Otocinclus cocama tiger otocinclus Nanay lg $ 10.00 6 @ $ 8.00 
Ancistrus cuctcutae L 150 - common bristlenose Caqueta sm $ 6.00 6 @ $ 5.00 
Hypoptopoma species new two tone Tigre ml $ 10.00 6 @ $ 8.00 
Scobiancistrus aureatus L 14 - sunshine Xingu sm $ 55.00 6 @ $ 45.00 
Panaque suttonorum Blue Eye Pleco Colombia lg $ 800.00 4 @ $ 700.00 
Catfish

Corydoras ortegai Jurua Panda Jurua md $ 85.00 5 @ $ 75.00 
Corydoras pygmaeus pygmy Napo md $ 1.50 10 @ $ 1.25 
Liosomadors oncinus jaguar cat ***** ml $ 25.00 4 @ $ 20.00 
Ernstichthys megistus zebra banjo tiny fish! alto Napo ml $ 12.00 6 @ $ 10.00 
Hemisorubim platyrhynchus underbite catfish Amazonas 6" $ 175.00 4 @ $ 150.00 
Merodontus tigrinus zebra shovelnose Amazonas 6" $ 250.00 4 @ $ 225.00 
Megalodoras uranoscopus giant Churero Amazonas 4"+ $ 60.00 5 @ $ 45.00 
Pterodoras granulosus cahuara cat Amazonas md $ 70.00 5 @ $ 55.00 
Tetras & Barbs & Killies & Livebearers

Nannostomus digramma small pencil Inirida lg $ 1.50 10 @ $ 1.25 
Hemigrammus species new orangeline morse code Nanay md $ 6.00 10 @ $ 5.00 
Trochilocharax ornatus orange tip tetra Napo sm $ 7.50 10 @ $ 6.00 
Garra gotyla dragon algae eater India ml $ 3.50 10 @ $ 3.00 
Pseudochalcheus kyburzi red freckle tetra NEW! Choco ml $ 6.00 10 @ $ 5.00 
Hyphessobrycon metae black belly tetra Meta md $ 2.00 20 @ $ 1.75 
Hyphessobrycon robertsi purple tetra Napo md $ 2.00 20 @ $ 1.75 
Hyphessobrycon ehrostigma bleeding heart Napo md $ 2.00 20 @ $ 1.75 
Brachydanio rerio pink zebra danio Aq.Form lg $ 3.00 20 @ $ 2.75 
Nanostomus mortenthaleri red pencil Napo lg $ 10.00 6 @ $ 8.00 
Gymnocorymbus bondi 007 tetra Choco sm $ 5.00 10 @ $ 4.00 
Nematobrycon lacortei rainbow tetra Choco md $ 4.00 20 @ $ 3.50 
Paracheirodon axelrodi cardinal tetra Inrida lg $ 1.25 100 @ $ 1.00 
Piranhas & Myleus

Leporinus octofasciatus rocket fish Amazonas sm $8.50 10 @ $6.00 
Serrasalmus rhombeus black piranha Napo sm $25.00 4 @ $20.00 
Serrasalmus rhombeus Jumbo black piranha Napo 16" $950.00

Hoplias curupira black wolffish Orinoco 10" $200.00 4 @ $175.00 
Hoplias aimara giant wolf fish, amber morph Guyanas 20" $1,400.00 2 @ $1,200.00 
Other Predators, larger Oddballs

Potamotrygon species new purple paysley Aleman md $ 300.00 
Potamotrygon henlei black stingray Tocantins lg $ 1,000.00 2 @ $ 800.00 
Thalassophryne amazonica Amazon Stone/frog fish Alto Ucayali lg $ 30.00 4 @ $ 25.00 
Hydrolycus tatauina vampire fish Amazonas 6"+ $ 150.00 4 @ $ 125.00 
Osteoglossum bicirrohosum silver arrowana Amazonas 4" $ 30.00 10 @ $ 25.00 
Small Oddballs, Killies

Macrobranchium dwarf species new blue zebra prawn Nanay md $ 7.50 20 @ $ 6.50 
Bathygobius soporator freshwater goby Cameroon lg $ 10.00 6 @ $ 8.00 
Aphyosemion mirabile nice new killie Manyemen ml $ 5.00 10 @ $ 4.00 
Micropoecilia species orange lightning Orinoco lg $ 30.00 6 @ $ 24.00 
Plants see blog for photos

Anubias species top quality hardy plant see blog! ml $ 12.00 20 @ $ 8.00 
Anubias species top quality hardy plant see blog! lg $ 18.00 10 @ $ 14.00 
Anubias species top quality hardy plant see blog! xl $ 40.00 5 @ $ 35.00 
Bolbitis heudelotti african fern real one not fake one from Asia 
lg $ 12.00 20 @ $ 9.00 
Bolbitis heudelotti African fern real one not fake one from Asia 
xl $ 20.00 5 @ $ 15.00 
Nuphar senegalensis African lilly bulbs very big bulbs finger sized lg $ 12.00 10 @ $ 9.00 
Crinum natans real crinkle onion nicest onion plant see blog! xl $ 12.00 6 @ $ 9.00 
Dry Goods

Hydrowizard XL 50000gall/hr pump http://www.belowwater.com/category/pump/

$ 4,500.00

Giant AQUARIUM 48x48x24" NEW pick up only 
$ 1,500.00

Giant AQUARIUM 72x36x30" USED pick up only 
$ 800.00

Magic Almond leaves keep small fish healthy see website great for small fish 
$ 2.50 5 @ $ 10.00 
Activated Carbon highest quality carbon treats 1 lb/40 gall 55 lbs $ 274.00 3 @ $ 255.00 
Activated Carbon highest quality carbon treats 1 lb/40 gall 10 lbs $ 65.00 3 @ $ 60.00 
Chloradsorb Water Conditioner 
treats 1000 gallon md $ 40.00 3 @ $ 38.00 
Chloradsorb Water Conditioner 
treats 8000 gallon lg $ 130.00 3 @ $ 110.00 
Metal Gone Resin (for softwater fish breeding) 
treats 1 lb/40 gall 5 lbs $ 65.00 3 @ $ 60.00 
Metal Gone Resin (for softwater fish breeding) 
treats 1 lb/40 gall 55 lbs $ 550.00 3 @ $ 520.00 
You are receiving this mail as part of our bi-monthly mailing list. To opt out and be removed from any further mailing please email back with REMOVE in the header.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Is anyone interested in splitting shipping on an order to Toronto?


----------

